# Radiator Replacement



## Gas Hed (Oct 29, 2007)

So how do I get to the radiator in my MKV Jetta? Do I have to take the front bumper off? 

Thanks for any tips.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I would advise you to buy a repair manual. 

Andre


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

Don't bother trying to find that in a bentley manual. Mine doesn't have any info on replacing the radiator, just an exploded diagram of components.


----------



## csapp (Mar 22, 2005)

Yes, bumper, core support, need to drain the A/C and coolant lines as well.


----------



## Gas Hed (Oct 29, 2007)

csapp said:


> Yes, bumper, core support, need to drain the A/C and coolant lines as well.


 Thanks for the tip - what does draining the A/C lines entail? I figure it is just a matter of losing refrigerant - but does the tanks seal itself? I mean, will I lose all of the coolant and have to recharge if I open an A/C line?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

csapp said:


> Yes, bumper, core support, need to drain the A/C and coolant lines as well.


 I haven't pulled the front of my rabbit so this more of a question, but is draining the A/C truly necessary? I did a s3 intercooler on a FSi this weekend and once the car was in service position you could easily pull the radiator out from behind the A/C condensor. Is there something different on the 2.5?


----------



## slo1304 (Oct 8, 2005)

you don't need to pull the ac off just move it out of the way


----------



## csapp (Mar 22, 2005)

Just looked it up and they recommend service position and unbolting the condenser from the core support, just be careful not to bend or break the A/c lines or fittings. The condenser and radiator are screwed together as if they are one unit, I have only removed the whole carrier to service other items...


----------



## JettaMk5 (Aug 11, 2008)

Here's a link for swapping a 2.0T intercooler. I know you don't want an intercooler DIY, but it should get you to the radiator without having to buy any other manuals. I used it for replacing a damaged radiator core support in my 2.5. 

http://www.goapr.com/support/trans_fsi_ic_manual.pdf


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

Thats the DIY we used last weekend. Worked for us.


----------



## dima1978 (Jun 14, 2010)

is it possible to take out the condenser without moving the support?


----------



## newmillenium (Sep 1, 2015)

Updating the above link:

https://www.goapr.com/support/install/Intercoolers/ - you'll find the manuals here.


----------

